# Warden Of The Blade



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

So I'm through the first couple of chapters. 

It's a good read. Nothing really awesome though. Lacks the "oomph" or punch that Ben Counter's GK series did ( I just love Ben's way of describing scenery, landscapes and personnel ) IMHO. The dude inside the sword seems like your usual moustache twirling furry cat stroking scheming son of Tzeentch though. 

Still better than the last few of the Beast Arises books, and definitely more interesting than Aaron Dembski-Bowden's hyper-edgy, PC & snappy GK book ( I'm glad ADB isnt doing GKs anymore. His each book contain more edginess, PCness and snappiness than all the classrooms in a Liberal Arts College combined.).


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it, one of Annandale's better works. Definitely a book to recommend picking up.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

the LE is gorgeous...


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Would you recommend this one ? I am deciding if LE is worthy. It has good reviews.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Its a decent and interesting story, but personally not into buying LEs.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

BL works are way to hit and miss to warrant the cost of an LE.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Personally I though this was a poor book. The end of level baddie was just way over the top. I thought it just pretty boring tbh.
I agree with the original poster that ADBs grey knight were pretty poor too. They haven't found their master yet. Would love to see French have a real good go at them.


----------

